# Today is GIN DAY



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)

https://www.daysoftheyear.com/

Please imbibe responsibly


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh I do, I do!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll drink to that !


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'll drink to that !



You are like me, you drink to ANYTHING!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes! G & T and lime!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Temperance (Jun 13, 2015)

Happy Gin Day!  That gin & tonic sure looks good.  What time is it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Temperance said:


> Happy Gin Day!  That gin & tonic sure looks good.  What time is it?



Doesn't matter, it's Gin Day ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 13, 2015)

Pleased to see the gin is served with a slice of lime not lemon!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2015)

Gin and lime for mermaids after they finish planting some railing boxes.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Doesn't matter, it's Gin Day ALL DAY!!!!



Today only?  What about tomorrow?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

I am completely without gin - totally ginless.  Rum will have to do.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2015)

I think we should declare this gin weekend!


----------



## John C (Jun 13, 2015)

The picture made thirsty but I'm also out of Gin.  Vodka will have to fill in.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm making myself crazy by researching things on the Web. Since my wife died, I have been in the habit of having a small gin and tonic every night. Very small. I drink it out of a small party favor size brandy glass. Out of curiosity, I looked up tonic water, and apparently it can do bad things to you. I tried substituting plain seltzer, but it just doesn't do it. Tonight, I went back to the tonic water. Let the chips fall, or even myself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2015)

Underock, enjoy!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, enjoy!



Thanks, Shali. That's the plan.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 14, 2015)

Underock, I think it may be the gin that makes you fall, not the tonic.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Oakapple, HaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Underock, see you on the floor! Lololol.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, see you on the floor! Lololol.



In my present state, those may be prophetic words, with or without the gin. That's why I need the gin.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Underock lol. I think??


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock lol. I think??



Yeah. laugh away. Don't go on a guilt trip. Dark humor is part of my character.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Underock, black humour is my favourite!


----------



## Victor (Jun 18, 2015)

[QVERYUOTE=RadishRose;280970]View attachment 18625[/QUOTE]



VERY FUNNY!


----------

